# Hate plowing to reach rural locations



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Headed out bout 3am this morning to start clean up from drifting, headed out north of town to one of my country accounts which is almost always impassible with snow and high winds like we're having. I had to plow my way towards where i was going, and as i crested the final hill before my turn i seen a truck sitting waaay down the gravel road with the lights on. So ventured cautiously down the road, and fella tried to drift bust a drift that was taller than the hood of his 4WD F150, it stopped him, and as he tried to back out, the ditch lip caught the tire and swing his azz end into the ditch getting him stuck. He'd already called a tow truck, and i've been in this position before knowing trying to use my truck to jerk him out on a crowned/ice covered gravel road would be futile and most likely end up with me stuck....3 times that's happened, so since he was okay and the hook was in route, i left him....later when i was done plowing seen them down there winching the truck fromt he ditch.

Anyhow, these drifts are the way all the west to east roads were, north to south was'nt as bad, but i just never feel good about having to plow my way to get to a lot, them ditches dont much care what your driving, and these wind packed drifts beat the ever living sheeot outta the truck/driver even going slow. The actual lot was'nt bad though LOL!! plenty of stacked "snow burm" to keep it "sheltered" and building itself blocked the north wind, so it was all good

Drifts i went through to get here









Nother one, did'nt take the whole trip since snow drifts are snow drifts and nothing to look at after awhile









Lot was in great shape due to snow berm/building as wind block









I never get out of the truck since there's no money in that, so they have some shoveling to do


----------

